# Preppin for summer creepy crawlers



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

We use mint mash to keep most creepy crawlers out of our house. Smells nice for a short period, and then the smell disipates quickly, but still keeps on working for 3 - 4 months.

The mix we use is:
-approx one #10 can of mint leaves added to a blender
-slowly add water until you get a slurry- thin enough to pour but not watery
-pour this around the exterior of the house 
-DO NOT SPRAY ON EXTERIOR as it can stain light colored siding/foundation (lesson learned the hard way) 

Ants really hate this, as do some of the moth larve.

You will not believe the difference in critters.

My question: I have outside dogs with straw beds, does anyone know of a natural method of keeping ticks out of the straw (no garlic, as it gets too hot down here in summer!)


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have read that dichotomous earth would work, but have not tried it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It will work until it gets wet. Then you have to reapply. 

We had a large colony of black ants decide that our porch was the the new interstate. We put a coating of "dirt", as we call it, around the perimeter of the porch. In about 2 days they found an alternate route. :2thumb:


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks. Will do a little homework, try it and let you know.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mpguy18 said:


> My question: I have outside dogs with straw beds, does anyone know of a natural method of keeping ticks out of the straw (no garlic, as it gets too hot down here in summer!)


I put my older herbs in the dogs house bedding (cedar) as the new herbs come in. The dogs smell great and it helps with "fleas and ticks".


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Terro, the ants take it back to the queen and then the whole colony dies off. Ant's are a HORRIBLE porblem here in VA. it has been the best proven way to keep them out for us. The only thing we use for perimiter is to keep spiders and other creepy crawlies out. If you are wanting to know what we use for our perimeter I'll have to ask the wife, she is the expert on that.


----------

